# Laser Pointers



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I went and looked at a vizsla that is being surrendered to rescue on Sat. The owner's had told me that the dog had staring spells and would stare at spots on the wall. My first thought was maybe he was having a small seizure but if the dog could be called out of the spells, then it couldn't be it. I asked if the dog had messed with a laser pointer and originally they told me no. When I met the dog, he was frantically looking for a flash of light. I could tell immediately that they messed with this dog using a laser pointer. I asked them again, and they admitted that sometimes the kids did, but they put a stop to it. 
Poor dog is going to take some work to break that, and he is constantly looking for flashes of light and a little red dot. Please, please DO NOT play games with your dog using these things. It is borderline abusive to tease a dog like that, and to develop this habit. This dog spends all of it's time looking for a flash of light. Poor dog cannot settle in and relax. Put the **** laser pointer away.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

This kind of thing really breaks my heart. And still pet companies get away with selling these kind of things as play toys. 

Poor guy, hopefully it can only go upwards for him from here.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Laser pointers are even shown in one of my dog game books "10 Minute Dog Training Games" by Kyra Sundance. It shows a Vizsla in the picture!! It does say not to "point it at your dog and that some can become obsessed to the point of anxiety, but as long as your dog enjoys it in moderation, it is fine". 

We know of another Vizsla through one of our play dates that will not even play with other dogs because he is focused on lights and certain movements . Sounds like another laser pointer situation from V John's description. 

Knowing now how seriously Vizslas seem to take any task at hand, I can see how some could get obsessed with laser pointers. However, in the past I am afraid I would not have known any better and can see how a lot of people would not realize they could be harming their dog. The pointers should have warning labels and should not be sold on dog related web sites.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Poor baby, searching for something he will never find.
John has anyone ever tried using sunglasses on a dog to help correct this problem? It just a question. I've never been around a dog with this obsession.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> Poor baby, searching for something he will never find.
> John has anyone ever tried using sunglasses on a dog to help correct this problem? It just a question. I've never been around a dog with this obsession.


I don't know, actually. 

From what I am seeing, I think that he is going to need something to redirect this obsession, and hopefully figure out a way to refocus this drive and energy. 
Lots and lots of exercise, I think. I hate medicating dogs for behavioral issues and avoid trying to do it, but I don't know about this guy.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

V John, I know you don't like the idea of medication, but I have two suggestions for you. One is Composure, often recommended by vets and behaviorists and available on Amazon. It is a B vitamin combination along with colostrum complex. Not a medication per se and no harmful side effects, not addictive. If it is going to work for a particular dog, it works pretty quickly. Does not change personality, make them tired etc. just takes the edge off. The other is the DAP diffuser with calming pheromones. Also on Amazon and at pet stores. Both work wonders for our girl.

Harmonease is another supplement (based on Chinese herbal medicine) that is used for dogs with stress related and obsessive behaviors, but it takes a few weeks to tell if it is going to work. 

If you cannot work it out otherwise, it might be worth trying one or more of these things to give the dog a break to get past old issues and start to learn new behaviors (which according to our behaviorist is really about a 10-12 week timeframe). Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestions. I just never liked the medications that people so often rely upon if they think their dog is "hyper" and end up with dogs that are drooling messes. It saddens me to see people do that. However, it sounds like your suggestions are positive and definitely worth looking into. Thank you very much for your input.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I will share this its about the great (iron dot red laser scope for hunting only) :

not punishing great mates :-\

we were camp side remote as ****

the biggest jerk in the hunting party and a total bully of much smaller folks He went 6ft 8 320 lbs easy

but far from a trained Warrior 

This was day 5 of chasing a one only bull Elk.

I was fed up day 2 with him :-\

we had 2 great labs one was his

and he never trained his mate one minute he bought all his skills and a pro handler did day 1 

we were working a ridge

the Golden lab slipped We all did some is was a very unstable ridge and he kicked the crap out of it. :'(

head shots :-[

I was on a lower ridge

I screamed up stop you Moron coward 




We had 3 other great lads as well in the hunt regular size men big Hearts and far better tracking skills then him 

He picked on them 24-7 he took there foods right out of there hands when we were camp side and would say to them what are you going to do about it?

I was holding real tight not to tear this jerks head off

We finally Got the Elk and I shot it : clean 250 yard shot 

and I gave it all to the others in sections the pack out is real tough work remote

He said some stuff what he was going to do to me :

I just smiled and said really ;D

and I told this jerk

tell me when you want to dance 

the last night in the home base camp tent and yes He was drinking straight whiskey :

I do not drink by choice not moral

He pulled out the laser site on the lab and it was very dark but a camp fire

The lab went nuts :'(

I snatched the laser red dot scope and stomped it

You see real Warriors never bully or use few words

He destroyed this great lab with this one repeated action

I destroyed his soul and I took my time

He earned it

the garbage cans just keep on coming

thanks for the options Gator girl 



When we reached plastic city lands

did a Grizz get him?

Nope a mean spirit and cruel heart did   ;D


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

V John,

Our trainer has successfully helped clients who came to her with dogs on heavy meds like Prozac and such by switching the dogs to Composure and then some behavior modification. She and (us as well) are very anti-medication and were relieved that the behaviorist we went to did not suggest heavy meds (she only added the Harmonease) for our girl. I would prefer not to use anything at all, but knowing these are safe, natural and temporary we made peace with it. Sometimes, you just need a little extra help.

At some point, if you don't find you are making good progress, it might be worth seeking out a board certified behaviorist in your area. It is expensive, but a good one has seen it all and can be a tremendous help. 

Hoping change in environment, routine and some new distractions will help this poor pup. :-\


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Flower remedies are also a safe alternative to meds, Bach or Australian Bush Flower remedies are reliable. Safe enough for pregnant women to use so good for pups too. A couple drops in some water (neat on the tongue won't be very appealing). 

Rescue remedy can help to calm in a specific trigger situation but not sure how it would couple with this poor boy's position. 

There are many, many different remedies, combination and single flowers/animal/mineral/vegetable with different functions.

That could be something natural to look into also. 
http://bachflowerpets.com


Chloe


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I personally use rescue remedy 

great post Chloe 

you Go Girl


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

V John - Please keep us updated. I know a few dog's with this behaviour and would love to hear what you do for this pup and the results.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I will keep you posted for sure. Thank you for the replies. We decided to have him fostered by someone who be at home all day, and thus be able to put a lot of time into him. She is a really great foster has had vizslas for a long time and likes to use a lot of holistic options as well as things like chiropractics and things a long those lines to help dogs. I will be keeping in very close contact with her to see how things are going and what she is doing to help this dog.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

A few months ago my girl was starting to develop an obsessive behavior with shadows/reflections on the walls. We have successfully broken her from this, and here's what we did:

Anytime we noticed her looking at, chasing, or anticipating the light, we told her to "leave it" and redirected her attention with a toy or bone, etc. We also kept our blinds closed to reduce the amount of light coming in. 

It took a couple weeks, but she is good now and doesn't have this behavior anymore. I know that with a dog who has a more severe problem, this may not work..but just wanted to share our experience.

Good luck!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

I would love to know from a behaviorist what they think of this type of obsessive/compulsive behavior in a bird dog. Vs seem to be all in for whatever is asked of them and to take whatever their job of the moment is very seriously. Because of their drive, I would have to think it would be easier to get obsessed over something like the laser pointer. In their minds, they should be able to catch it. If they were teased with it over and over and not able to do what they perceive as their job (catch the dot), I can see how a fixation would develop. 

I hope that redirecting this dog's energy to something else will do the trick in time. Poor guy. Shame on the previous owners.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I gave away all the laser pointers to people with cats.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I gave all mine to helicopter pilots 8) 8)


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

pulled due to/////////////

I just wanted a ice cream cone


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

That picture just overloaded the servers, I'm sure 



Some copy/paste live action on the subject...

" Aidan Bindoff, editor of Positivepetzine.com, reports that some dogs develop serious “obsessive- compulsive” behaviors known as stereotypie. I have heard of this problem before, but never in association with laser pointers! I was intrigued. Mr. Bindoff says certain breeds have a greater tendency to develop this problem over other breeds. The breeds that are susceptible tend to be service dog breeds. Many have been trained to target a laser dot. There doesn’t seem to be any rule about specific breeds who develop it while others never do. Any breed COULD develop the behaviors."
http://www.examiner.com/article/are-laser-pointers-safe-for-dogs


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> I gave all mine to helicopter pilots 8) 8)


Sorry, took me a while ...

http://www.calgaryherald.com/touch/story.html?id=8736413


----------



## big red (May 14, 2014)

.


----------

